# Perdido River Bass



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sure what this guy weighed, didn't take the time to weigh it.He seemed pretty good size for a bass.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one! I'm guessing around 8 pounds?

She ate a bullhead?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a goodun, does she look spawned out to y'all, no tail damage that I can see.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I still have the bass alive in my 100 gallon live well. I brought it home to get an accurate weight using my tournament scales.

At 9.5 pounds she's the largest I've see taken from Perdido River in a good while. I'll bring her back later today to send her home to spawn. She's got no spawning scares yet.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Did you catch that chasing flat heads? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

9.5???


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

GatorBane said:


> 9.5???


That's what the scale and measurement said. So yes, indeed 9.5


----------

